# Paph. lowii fm aureum ‘Mango’



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

Imagine my excitement when I saw a bud peeking out of this first bloom plant! It is my favourite album multifloral ever since I saw it in the book ‘Paphiopedilums of Borneo’. 

It started with four cute deep yellow buds that reminded me of mangos lol and so it was named as such. 

Here’s the series for the opening of the first flower:


----------



## monocotman (Nov 28, 2020)

Super cute!


----------



## emydura (Nov 28, 2020)

An appropriate clonal name. That is truly outstanding.

Is this a normal time for lowii to be flowering in the northern hemisphere? Coincidently I have a lowii at the exact same stage in the other half of the world.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes apparently some bloomed last month in this region. So I guess they bloom when growths are matured from fall to spring. What a species! 

Incidentally I have a normal lowii in spike now as well.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 28, 2020)

Yet another flower to die....or to kill for!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

You are in possession of one lowii aureum too as I remember? How is the plant doing?


----------



## Guldal (Nov 28, 2020)

RIP


----------



## lanthier (Nov 29, 2020)

This is fantastic. Lowii, yeah I had to toss my big gorgeous Lowii Alba recently...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh you poor guys!!! So sorry to hear! 
You know the fastest way to get over this?


----------



## lanthier (Nov 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Oh you poor guys!!! So sorry to hear!
> You know the fastest way to get over this?



I will get one again once I have access to my office again, where I have grown my Cattleya..... That will feree up a LOT of space!!!!


----------



## musa (Nov 29, 2020)

That is incredible! The name fits perfectly.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 29, 2020)

looks very intensely coloured.
Like David, my lowiis are flowering, Down-under.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lovely lowii! 

My lowii is also in spike here in the US. I guess they have a mind of their own.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> My lowii is also in spike here in the US. I guess they have a mind of their own.



As my mentor in all things orchidiadic, Hans Christiansen, once said with vehemence: "But they are _living beings_!"


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Nov 30, 2020)

That is wonderful! It's positively peachy-orange! It's not really fma. aureum. Could this be a new, distinct, colour morph?


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 30, 2020)

That's a good one. Are you having it judged?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2020)

John M said:


> That is wonderful! It's positively peachy-orange! It's not really fma. aureum. Could this be a new, distinct, colour morph?


I think it’s within range of colors for the aureums. If it had more orange red tones, maybe different.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> That's a good one. Are you having it judged?


Thanks Tom, unfortunately we have closed down physical judging till at least May due to the pandemic.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2020)

My God....are these real colours????


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 1, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> My God....are these real colours????


I haven't spray painted them yet so I guess they are real for now. 

When all flowers open, I will bring it into the sun to take ex-situ pics. Then from there we determined if it is a new color version from the others. I nominate fusco-mangorino lol.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 1, 2020)

I haven't had much luck with the albinistic ones (regular color grow fine) - is this one harder or slower to grow?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 1, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> My God....are these real colours????


Or just Leslie playing with his new photo equipment? - he said without a drop of malice, resentment or envy in his voice!


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Or just Leslie playing with his new photo equipment? - he said without a drop of malice, resentment or envy in his voice!


I think Leslie just put a joke on us....this colour is not exist....if yes, I will look after a psychologist....


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2020)

Oh no,,,,I had a look again these pics....Grrrr.....


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2020)

If it is real colours, i will find Leslie and robber this plant from him.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2020)

I know where he lives!  Dibs!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 1, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> I think Leslie just put a joke on us....this colour is not exist....if yes, I will look after a psychologist....


Well, I'm glad to inform you, that you've found one!

I'm actually pondering upon setting up a private consultation, as there - as witnessed here on STC - seems to be a need out there: trauma- and bereavement therapy ("all my plants died, when the electricity and thus the heating in the greenhouse went, while we were away for the weekend", "my ex destroyed many plants, when we broke up", the more lapidary: "rot", etc.); x self-disturbances; x sib-ling jealousy; and last, but not least: this would also give me the opportunity to further develop and professionalize the, by now, only self-help therapy of OA (Orchioholics Anonymous).
In some of the more severe cases, there seem to be a need for a more intensified treatment beyond the scope of OA (Rest assured, I shall remain discrete and mention no names, Leslie! )


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2020)

They are not hard to get. This one has an unusual but good color. Now if a STF'r hadn't killed my flask of stonei album. ..


----------



## Guldal (Dec 1, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> If it is real colours, i will find Leslie and robber this plant from him.


As I've many times urged him to look over his shoulders for the same reason, this is kind of developing into the plot for a thriller or an episode of 'Tatort' ('The Crime Scene' - weekly, German TV-who-done-it): the suspence element being clear - who will get to Leslie first?!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2020)

We could go around Canada!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 2, 2020)

NYEric said:


> We could go around Canada!


Due to pandemic and lockdowns, we Canadians have ban all from coming in. So I’m safe for a few weeks lol.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 6, 2020)

Leslie, so far I didn't post in this thread because I'm just speechless about the colour of these flowers. Never have seen so far such a intense yellow flower of a plant of the section Polyantha. Although the speechlessness stays with me I think I'm sane and won't need the help of psychologist, Jens. One last remark Leslie, though I know your address you can be sure I won't come and rob your plant.....not yet.


----------



## mSummers (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice! Love the color on that one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, so far I didn't post in this thread because I'm just speechless about the colour of these flowers. Never have seen so far such a intense yellow flower of a plant of the section Polyantha. Although the speecvhlessness stays with me I think I'm sane and won't need the help of psychologist, Jens. One last remark Leslie, though I know your adress you can be sure I won't come and rob your plant.....not yet.


Thanks for the reservation of your excitement re the color. I am empathetic to your sentiments as I am wowed by the color EVERY time I look at it. I think I will steal my own plant and sweep it away to a far away land lol.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I think I will steal my own plant and sweep it away to a far away land lol.


I can't wait for the next episode of 'The Slippertalk Beagle Boys' and 'Uncle Scrooge and his Lucky Slipper'


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2020)

So today I was tending to my plants when the brightest reflection caught the corner of my eye. The sun had shone into my windows and cast a bright glow to Mango. Very surreal!

I tried to capture the flowers in sunlight:


----------



## GuRu (Dec 7, 2020)

This colour is really unbelievable.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 7, 2020)

Spectacular colour!
Not what you would expect in a paph.
David


----------



## Guldal (Dec 7, 2020)

Adorable, simply just adorable! 

And not so much as a speck of anthocyanin at the base of the petals...am I right?!

Self it and send me some offspring *pant, pant, pant*


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 8, 2020)

It is unbelivable, that the pod is yellow, too.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 8, 2020)

Definitely wow!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks all.

I plan to sib this with John Marcotte’s lowii aureum as I just received the pollen. As well as to self it for color concentration.

I will send seeds to sowing labs in both US and Europe so that it can be safely distributed safely and legally. Therefore no need to stalk me anymore lol


----------



## Guldal (Dec 8, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I plan to sib this with John Marcotte’s lowii aureum as I just received the pollen. As well as to self it for color concentration.
> I will send seeds to sowing labs in both US and Europe so that it can be safely distributed safely and legally. Therefore no need to stalk me anymore lol



The quest is off - and Leslie safe! And after the electoral college has done their work, maybe, the peace of Christmas (or according to beliefs and denomination: the holidays) might finally settle upon us!


----------



## John M (Dec 8, 2020)

OMG!!! Wow! Wonderful!


----------



## musa (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow! That is the most unbelievable colour I've ever seen on Paphs!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 10, 2020)

Third flower opening!!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh my god we are all going to buy these.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 12, 2020)

I just scanned the entire thread to see if u mentioned where you sourced it from so sorry if I missed it...

From whom did you get this? 

I'd be happy with a runner up...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 13, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> I just scanned the entire thread to see if u mentioned where you sourced it from so sorry if I missed it...
> 
> From whom did you get this?
> 
> I'd be happy with a runner up...


Sorry Rich, I missed replying this post. This is originally from Orchid Inn (Albino Beauty x self).


----------



## masaccio (Dec 13, 2020)

Heavenly!


----------



## masaccio (Dec 13, 2020)

That's strange. I posted a comment on your "aureum." I don't see it. Anyway, it's heavenly", I said. I keep thinking Georgia O'Keefe.
Also, Krull Smith has a grex of this orchid, a selfing from an HCC plant. No idea if it's going to be as nice as DrLeslieEe's, but I took the plunge. I'm a sucker for a good photograph. Oh, there's my comment. It just appeared.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 13, 2020)

Masa, you can’t go wrong on any of these. They are ALL spectacular! No matter the breeding.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 14, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> I just scanned the entire thread to see if u mentioned where you sourced it from so sorry if I missed it...
> 
> From whom did you get this?
> 
> I'd be happy with a runner up...


I also went running to the web, richgarrison. Krull-Smith has them. This is the cross: 
Paph. lowii f. aureum (‘Golden Boy’, HCC/AOS x self). It feels like playing the lotto to expect finding one as stunning as Leslie's, but second and third prizes are also good. They're in Florida, aren't they. I'm planning to call them today and find out about shipping. The website didn't specify.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Masa, you can’t go wrong on any of these. They are ALL spectacular! No matter the breeding.



Wonderful photo updates! Your aureum is a pretty sight to see on this snowy morning in northwestern NJ.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 14, 2020)

masaccio said:


> I also went running to the web, richgarrison. Krull-Smith has them. This is the cross:
> Paph. lowii f. aureum (‘Golden Boy’, HCC/AOS x self). It feels like playing the lotto to expect finding one as stunning as Leslie's, but second and third prizes are also good. They're in Florida, aren't they. I'm planning to call them today and find out about shipping. The website didn't specify.


Did you manage to secure some from KS?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 14, 2020)

Today I put a black material behind the flowers to see how colors turn out. A bit more contrast I think to the neutral background. The paddles look smoother.

In some pics you can see the striations on back of pouch, that creates the light tunnel of escape for the pollinator.

I also added a view from the top to show how the dorsal sepal shields the pouch from the rains.

I’m still in awe of the golden yellow color.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 14, 2020)

Leslie, I think you like it to torture us because the torture gets bigger and bigger with every photo. What a beauty!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 14, 2020)

Few more to show staminode and pouch differences:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 14, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, I think you like it to torture us because with every photo the torture gets bigger and bigger. What a beauty!


Ooops the torture continues lol. 

You know I will post more when the fourth flower opens!!


----------



## masaccio (Dec 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Ooops the torture continues lol.
> 
> You know I will post more when the fourth flower opens!!



You know what they say, "If you got it, flaunt it !!"


----------



## masaccio (Dec 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Did you manage to secure some from KS?



I ordered one yesterday. I assume I snagged it. Fingers crossed. Couldn't raise anyone there today.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 15, 2020)

masaccio said:


> I ordered one yesterday. I assume I snagged it. Fingers crossed. Couldn't raise anyone there today.


Fingers crossed (or call again... and again lol). 
Looks like Peter Lin got that cross too (from the pics of his last post). Wonder if he bloomed it yet?


----------



## marcher85 (Dec 15, 2020)

Incredible color. I love it. Congrats


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2020)

Sadiste!


----------



## masaccio (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm waiting for mine own lowii aureum to arrive today. USPS from Florida. Vendor says it left Monday with heat packs. Subfreezing temps here. USPS is overwhelmed, tracking is off and on. The Russians cyber attackers better not be messing with my shipment. I'll go after them !! I've signed up for message alert when delivered. Still checking every 15 minutes. Hope springs eternal. Just saying it would have been nice to have been offered alternate shipping methods.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 18, 2020)

masaccio said:


> I'm waiting for mine own lowii aureum to arrive today. USPS from Florida. Vendor says it left Monday with heat packs. Subfreezing temps here. USPS is overwhelmed, tracking is off and on. The Russians cyber attackers better not be messing with my shipment. I'll go after them !! I've signed up for message alert when delivered. Still checking every 15 minutes. Hope springs eternal. Just saying it would have been nice to have been offered alternate shipping methods.


This is the worst feeling! Worried and afraid for the orchids, that they are helpless against the cold and human foibles. Happened to me twice.

Once from an overnight shipment by UPS through a snowstorm (California to Cape Cod). Arrived 2 days later with ice on the box and plants felt like icicles. Luckily the heat packs lasted 48 hrs and the plants thawed out safely (open slowly to acclimatize to room air temperatures). Apparently overnight means 2.5 days to UPS.

Second, a shipment from Japan that Canada Post lost and had no clue where it was (in minus 20C February period!). I was aghast at their apathy and ineptness as to the exact location of this box of plants. I had to call them and customs multiple times before I located the box (luckily in indoor procession warehouse). Then had to call plant department to request a clearance. Seven days later!!! Ughhh... what a nightmare. Luckily plants survived the ordeal.

So I understand your emotions and stress at this time. I’m sending you a little luck to get this plant to arrive safe and sound.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This is the worst feeling! Worried and afraid for the orchids, that they are helpless against the cold and human foibles. Happened to me twice.



How very nice of you!! Thank you! It sounds like you're an old hand at this, and with shipments that sound very precious indeed. It was a little silly of me not to make special arrangements before ordering the plant and instead assuming it would all fall into place. Thanks for the tip on opening slowly.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh. Man. I was looking for another photo. Your lowii Mango has been insprational. Oh, I take it back. Just saw the ones on p.3. I love the love these photo show of your orchid.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Few more to show staminode and pouch differences:
> My heart is skipping several beats.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 23, 2020)

Fourth and final flower is open finally! The first flower is already starting to senesce, so time to pollinate tomorrow. 

I promise these will be the last set of pics of Mango lol (like a proud father, I tend to overpost ). She is putting on quite a show though. 










The last pic says ‘LOOK AT ME!’


----------



## masaccio (Dec 23, 2020)

Great closeups! I'm trying to think where else that yellow exists in orchids. There are some other yellow orchids, oncidinae obviously but most of those tend more towards gold. Maybe some anguolas - I haven't seen that many in real life. But that clear, early spring daffodil yellow is a hard act to follow. Possibly some of the callista dendrobiums?


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 24, 2020)

P. armeniacum... P. concolor...


----------



## Guldal (Dec 25, 2020)

masaccio said:


> I'm trying to think where else that yellow exists in orchids?


Paph. druryi... some more verging on chartreuse, but others very yellow.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 25, 2020)

Golden yellows are found also in the following besides the Oncidiinae Alliance (and the aforementioned Paph species):

Dendrobiums chysotoxum, lindleyii
Lycaste aromatica 
Stanhopea wardii
Neofinetia kibana 
Vanda denisoniana
Bulbophyllum carunculatum, lobbii, dearei 

These are just some of them. There are many more. 

However, the lowii aureum is quite a majestic sight to behold due to their rarity in shows.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 25, 2020)

Sophronitis coccinea fma flava and cernua fma flava/aurea


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 25, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Sophronitis coccinea fma flava and cernua fma flava/aurea


So true! I forgot these! I have them too lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 25, 2020)

Update: Mango has been pollinated today! On Christmas day. 

One flower was selfed, while the second was sibbed by pollen from John Marcotte (lowii aureum ‘Albino Beauty’ x self, same as mine). 

Fingers crossed they take!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 27, 2020)

Great news! I’ll take a flask of each.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 27, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Great news! I’ll take a flask of each.


When they are successfully flasked, I'll let everyone know!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 25, 2021)

Another sad news to report. Neither of Mango’s pods took. I will attempt again in next blooming.

A sister plant from the same batch opened recently here. Flowers are lighter buttery and petals droop lower. It’s first bloom so we can give it a chance to show potential next blooming cycle. I will name her Mary Gold.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice. What media do you grow these in?


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another sad news to report. Neither of Mango’s pods took. I will attempt again in next blooming.
> 
> A sister plant from the same batch opened recently here. Flowers are lighter buttery and petals droop lower. It’s first bloom so we can give it a chance to show potential next blooming cycle. I will name her Mary Gold.
> 
> ...


Sad news but purty sister.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a crazy idea (note I’m not a paph person  )

Cross this




With this




And see what happens


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Are they really that intensely dark yellow while fresh? I mean Mango yellow??
The ones I've seen were pale lemon yellow.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 25, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. What media do you grow these in?


I grow them in large orchiata bark/perlite/charcoal mix in 3:1:1 ratio.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 25, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> I have a crazy idea (note I’m not a paph person  )
> 
> Cross this
> View attachment 29401
> ...


Unfortunately I do not have this tigrinum album yet lol. 
Plus I would self the tigrinum first if I did have it lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 25, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Are they really that intensely dark yellow while fresh? I mean Mango yellow??
> The ones I've seen were pale lemon yellow.


Mango was very mango flesh color. This one is much lighter like butter.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I grow them in large orchiata bark/perlite/charcoal mix in 3:1:1 ratio.


Thanks, I need to repot mine maybe.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

Another addition to the family from Marcotte. It was delivered today. A light golden yellow with more inner twist to the petals. Still lovely in my eyes. I will call ‘Durian’ lol after my favourite fruit. 









Last pic with ‘MariGold’. I might rename to ‘Jackfruit’ since it’s a fruit series lol.

One flower dropped so couldn’t be judged today.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 5, 2021)

Very striking and lovely!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Very striking and lovely!
> David


Thanks David! This color form is so endearing to me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2021)

The last one has no spots on the petals. Mary Gold has spots. Interesting the subtle differences.


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another sad news to report. Neither of Mango’s pods took. I will attempt again in next blooming.
> 
> A sister plant from the same batch opened recently here. Flowers are lighter buttery and petals droop lower. It’s first bloom so we can give it a chance to show potential next blooming cycle. I will name her Mary Gold.
> 
> ...


You excel. Pure wow.


----------

